

Ask HN: Why doesn't "Uvote" Startup exist yet? - onoj

A web site that can allow people to submit and vote on topics on their street, region or state, their company or topics of interest? Something that can both work with the democratic principal and also for topics of interest. Wouldn't it be easy to link to (secure) data (google maps, addresses etc.)to make it valid and also to anonymous people on general interest?
======
jacquesm
Because you didn't build it :)

Go do it, it sounds like a good idea. There are poll sites that allow you to
make polls on all kinds of subjects (a la HN polls but targeted towards a
larger audience), but I think your idea would be a lot more useful.

------
bpick
Call it swingvote and allow people to create profiles that then show you
(rough) demographic information.

It would be similar to those espn fangraphs(just more awesome).

~~~
onoj
While the social side has commercial applications I am more interested in
creating a ground level validated voting system that can link community
involvement on a local, national , global level. If the registration of users
is secure similar to domestic financial transaction level it can become a
valid tool for relevant comments on a vast number of issues. I don't have
sufficient resources to build it myself however.

~~~
bpick
I love hn. Especially because I do have the resources if you wanted help
starting something along these lines.

I'd love to chat if you wanted to talk it over, feel free to email me at
nbrendanpickering@gmail.com

